# Extreme GIANT pictures Neo. 5.31.10



## Richard21 (May 31, 2010)

Here is Neo took some pictures today. Sorry for the quality.


----------



## pitbulldc (May 31, 2010)

wow.............Neo is one good looking tegu.


----------



## reptastic (May 31, 2010)

looking good, i remember when he was a lil lizard hehehe, they grow so fast!


----------



## DMBizeau (May 31, 2010)

he is looking good, who were his parents?


----------



## lilgonz (Jun 1, 2010)

Nice looking Gu you have there.


----------



## txrepgirl (Jun 1, 2010)

Wow he looks awsome  . I can't believe how big he has gotten. Thank you for posting the pictures  .


----------



## Herplings (Jun 1, 2010)

I love how white they are.

He is looking sweet.


----------



## Richard21 (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks guys, Neo is a BlizzardxSugar baby. 

I remember when he was just like this.


----------



## DMBizeau (Jun 2, 2010)

cool he is from the same clutch as my giant.


----------

